# 1. Wert eines Arrays ausgeben



## sheaven (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Fange jetzt zum ersten mal an mit arrays zu programmieren.
Und bin am verzweifeln.

Ich hab array angelegt, das mti den Werten einer Datenbank gefüllt wird.
Soweit so gut.
Die Werte habe ich nun austeigend sortiert.
Geht auch.
Jetzt möchte ich aber den nun ersten Wert und Key abfragen. (also den kleinsten)
Und hier hakts. Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich das angehen soll. In der PHP Referenz hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir hier helfen könntet

Danke

sheaven


----------



## dave_ (26. Dezember 2002)

dein array sieht beispielsweise so aus:


```
$ar = array(	"1 key" => "1 value",
		"2 key" => "2 value"
			);
```

ich würde mir einfach mit array_keys die schlüssel holen, und den ersten ausgeben:


```
<?
$ar = array(	"1 key" => "1 value",
				"2 key" => "2 value"
			);


$keys = array_keys($ar);
print $keys[0].$ar[$keys[0]];
?>
```

du kannst auch nach einer funktion suchen, die genau das macht.
ich habe einmal gesucht, und immer nur eine gefunden die das jeweilige index + value auch entfernt.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Dezember 2002)

Meinste das so?

```
<?php
echo $array[0];
echo "<br />\n";
echo key($array[0]);
?>
```

*Edit: too late *


----------



## dave_ (26. Dezember 2002)

@boom

das genau geht eben nicht, wenn man einen array wie oben hat.


```
$ar = array(	"1 key" => "1 value",
				"2 key" => "2 value"
			);

print $ar[0];
```

gibt nichts aus


----------



## JohannesR (26. Dezember 2002)

Stimmt, aber nur wenn es ein assoziatives array ist 
Sortieren würde ich die Werte schon im SQL-Statement


----------



## sheaven (26. Dezember 2002)

Danke Dave!

So geht's.

Nochmal für mich zum Verständnis.

Damit lege ich Array $keys an in dem Die Keys des Arrays $ar stehen.
Richtig?
Und dann gibt man den Wert des 0. Keys des Arrays $keys aus und dann den Wert des Arrays $ar mit dem Key $keys[0].

Habe das richtig gefressen?

Vielen Dank

sheaven

PS: Ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das Array in einer foreach an eine indizierte Variable zu übergeben. Dann wäre ja die Vriable mit dem Index 1 der Gesuchte Wert gewesen. Deine ist aber natürlich viel eleganter und Ressourcen sparender.


----------



## dave_ (26. Dezember 2002)

genau

zitat php.net

"array_keys() gibt die Schlüssel (numerisch und String) des Arrays input zurück."

und somit kannst du bequem per $keys[0] auf den ersten schlüssel zugreifen, wenn du den schlüssel hast, kannst du auch den inhalt ausgeben

gruss, david


----------

